# Cobia at VA Beach



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

Anybody caught or seen any cobia on the Va Beach pier or Little Island Pier?


----------



## B4TheRush (Oct 13, 2010)

I was there the other week and i heard there were some spottings off the VA beach pier and maby little island not sure. But definately some swimming around.


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

I fish VB pier daily, if there were cobia spotted I sure as hell would have said something.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

Andrew what are you catching at VB PIer??


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

Roundheads have been the main thing right now. Spot are hit or miss, but I've seen quite a few caught. Croakers at dusk, but they're on the small side. Blues are pretty much non-existent.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

i heard there was a small one taken at ov pier last week , dont know if its a true statement or not...


----------



## Sean (Nov 22, 2010)

i hooked up to something monster today throwin eels some lady crossed me and it ripped her pole into the water no problem but i lost the fish and realed in her gear yay.....not


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Sean said:


> i hooked up to something monster today throwin eels some lady crossed me and it ripped her pole into the water no problem but i lost the fish and realed in her gear yay.....not


LOL. pier fishing. Not at the end. Looks like they will be thick in the bay this year.
Good luck.


----------



## Sean (Nov 22, 2010)

the end of the pier wasnt isnt the best spot to fish on this pier. whats funny?


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Know for sure a couple were spotted galavanting the waters near Culpeppers in P-Town recently.


----------

